# Looking for Alstyle 1301 MADE IN MEXICO



## blacksails92 (Dec 16, 2020)

I can't seem to find the "Made in Mexico" Alstlye 1301. These (black) are receptive to wash treatments, unlike the "Made in Nicaragua" 1301. Also, they tend to fit better. 

If anyone has these in stock, please let me know so i can purchase from you. Im looking for about 100 BLACK total. 

Cheers


----------



## JB51 (Dec 17, 2020)

blacksails92 said:


> I can't seem to find the "Made in Mexico" Alstlye 1301. These (black) are receptive to wash treatments, unlike the "Made in Nicaragua" 1301. Also, they tend to fit better.
> 
> If anyone has these in stock, please let me know so i can purchase from you. Im looking for about 100 BLACK total.
> 
> Cheers


Are you aware Gildan has moved the Alstyle production out of Mexico? You need to pick a new brand.


----------

